# How to Peel a hard Boiled egg the cool way



## getbigger11 (Jun 10, 2011)

uGdGoOXvcmY[/MEDIA]]





A video that I did a while back I hope you guys like it and find it useful


----------



## fuzzybadfoot (Aug 21, 2015)

actually mate that was pretty cool


----------

